# holy schnikes! niner ti cogs....



## mcd (Jan 12, 2004)

Niner Cogalicious RDO Ti Cog

i guess either i'm waaaayyy late in noticing these or hipper than thou....


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

SICK! I want one.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, you're absolutely way more hip, and must have a far greater net worth.
Really - $129 for a single cog - just plain wow. :skep:
Must chug gallons of Koolaid to even consider this over a $25 Surly.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Flyin_W said:


> Yes, you're absolutely way more hip, and must have a far greater net worth.
> Really - $129 for a single cog - just plain wow. :skep:
> Must chug gallons of Koolaid to even consider this over a $25 Surly.


Yea, I am with you man. I switch between an alloy cogalicious and a surly. Both are wonderful. I have yet to see any evident wear after a couple hundred miles on the alloy cog.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice cog.

SPP


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

phwoar...yummy


----------



## Sologear (Oct 27, 2012)

Porno


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Flyin_W said:


> Yes, you're absolutely way more hip, and must have a far greater net worth.
> Really - $129 for a single cog - just plain wow. :skep:
> Must chug gallons of Koolaid to even consider this over a $25 Surly.


But it come in a 9iner tin! :madman:


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh my. Those are quite nice.


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice! I'm building my SS now and I really think I should add this to my list or...feed my kids. Hmmm. Choices, choices.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

sprocket47 said:


> Nice! I'm building my SS now and I really think I should add this to my list or...feed my kids. Hmmm. Choices, choices.


Put the kids on half rations for awhile.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Are these US made? For the money they should be.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Too much*

The can should come filled with something like caviar from Russia or Something green and exotic from CO. :cryin::cornut::drumroll:


----------



## mcd (Jan 12, 2004)

tangaroo said:


> Yea, I am with you man. I switch between an alloy cogalicious and a surly. Both are wonderful. I have yet to see any evident wear after a couple hundred miles on the alloy cog.


just cause i think they are the cat's meow doesn't mean i can afford em...but i can always look:thumbsup:


----------



## ask (Aug 18, 2009)

The can should have a $50 bill in it too. Nice bike pr0n though.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

ask said:


> The can should have a $50 bill in it too. Nice bike pr0n though.


Would be more reasonable with a $50 in the can.

If the cog were handmade I could see a price tag of $130, but not for one that is machine cut. Heck the CK stainless cogs are only $50 out the door and have yet to wear one out.


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

Jokes aside, is this really more for bling or is the theory that a TI cog would last much longer than any other material? I have each of the Surly, Niner, and now CK and they're all good as new. Well, maybe slightly noticeable wear on the Niner but that's a given.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Paging: Crazy 8 or HBC*

I gonna guess that there is some heavy wear and tear on the cutting tools and cost for higher labor on these? Oh and it says Niner on it !  Paging: Machinist ...


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

hey you know what's stupid? Titanium cogs, that's what.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

what if HBC was contracted to machine this? hmmm..


----------



## cstem (Jan 13, 2006)

fishcreek said:


> what if HBC was contracted to machine this? hmmm..


If it is, then I should order one now for my 2016 SS build...


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^^ Perhaps, Niner feels a void in the niche market created by Boone & HBC has grown to be worth pursuit.

To those willing to play roulette with HBC, or eBay for a used Boone then $130 may seem a real steal. 

Until I start pooping gold nuggets, I'll be mashing away on a Surly. 

... tapas


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

+1 on Surly ... @ 21.99 they are great for finding what gear you are gonna stick with. Maybe if you are gonna be in say 32x21 90% of the time...nah ... to much! I splurged on an hbc 19t but my other 3 boys are Surly's.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

ancient rascal said:


> +1 on Surly ... @ 21.99 they are great for finding what gear you are gonna stick with. Maybe if you are gonna be in say 32x21 90% of the time...nah ... to much! I splurged on an hbc 19t but my other 3 boys are Surly's.
> View attachment 736586


32x21? Is that for trials?


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

Check out the HBC thread. People have been waiting a year for a product. Considering they have my money and still no cog, it almost justifies getting the Niner ti model without the hassle of dealing with HBC.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

fishcreek said:


> what if HBC was contracted to machine this? hmmm..


HBC does offer Ti cogs for $105. Thats a massive savings of $24. But, HBC does not add the spacers or the can... and for a lot of ppl, a cog  .


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

jetboy23 said:


> HBC does offer Ti cogs for $105. Thats a massive savings of $24. But, HBC does not add the spacers or the can... and for a lot of ppl, a cog  .


It's not a huge savings because HBC doesn't deliver. Nobody has has communication with them for months and he has ripped me off for my new chainring I ordered. If you had any sense you would drop HBC off the options list, unless you like to donate money to bad businesses.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

fotu said:


> 32x21? Is that for trials?


Two days in a row on fire trails like these will make you want to add a few sometimes.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

jetboy23 said:


> HBC does offer Ti cogs for $105. Thats a massive savings of $24. But, HBC does not add the spacers or the can... and for a lot of ppl, a cog  .


No doubt. HBC TI cog in 3 months, or Niner TI cog in three days. Seems like a no brainer.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

fotu said:


> 32x21? Is that for trials?


No, it's for people that live in states with real mountains. We have some very steep climbs out here on "trails" that weren't designed for bikes. Some of these are hard to hike up.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

Not Ti, but I can pick up 3 Chris King cogs through my LBS for only $3 more than this Niner cog. And IMO, it doesn't get much more blingy than Chris King products.


----------



## fotu (Jan 20, 2005)

SS Hack said:


> No, it's for people that live in states with real mountains. We have some very steep climbs out here on "trails" that weren't designed for bikes. Some of these are hard to hike up.


gotcha, thanks. We don't have mountains here in the PNW, I appreciate it.


----------



## ifrider2 (Apr 17, 2006)

I have hbc, king, boone, and i too like the niner cog. Pretty cool imo. I don't need one, but i like it. Cool spacers and lock ring as well.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

GSJ1973 said:


> No doubt. HBC TI cog in *3 months*, or Niner TI cog in three days. Seems like a no brainer.


Maybe if your month consists of 90+ days.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

OldHouseMan said:


> Not Ti, but I can pick up 3 Chris King cogs through my LBS for only $3 more than this Niner cog. And IMO, it doesn't get much more blingy than Chris King products.


I wish King made bigger than 20t.

SPP


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

SlowPokePete said:


> I wish King made bigger than 20t.
> 
> SPP












They showed off 21, 22 and 23t cogs at a Interbike 4 (!!!!!) years ago, but still no sign of them on CK's website.... vaporware?


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

asphaltdude said:


> They showed off 21, 22 and 23t cogs at a Interbike 4 (!!!!!) years ago, but still no sign of them on CK's website.... vaporware?


I'll take that 21t please !


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

eurospek said:


> Maybe if your month consists of 90+ days.


Maybe he didn't mean an "earth month".


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm gonna build a whole cassette with $129 Ti cogs! 

It's gonna be awesome on my Motobecane frame.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> I'm gonna build a whole cassette with $129 Ti cogs!
> 
> It's gonna be awesome on my Motobecane frame.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

mcd said:


> Niner Cogalicious RDO Ti Cog


Well, link successfully sent to wife for Christmas present hint. Thanks!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

GSJ1973 said:


> ...HBC TI cog in 3 months...


now THAT is optimism! :lol:


----------



## dudesok (Nov 4, 2012)

I wouldnt spend that much lol like most peoplel said you can get a surly one for 25 bucks..and being ther 25 each you can test out 3 diff sizes with out breaking a 100 bucks..they are sweet looking but..ill admit


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

Just ordered this Nincer Ti cog as a birthday present to myself. I'll let you know what I think in a few days.

BTW - in the meantime, I'm STILL waiting for my HBC chainring order...or at least a refund trough the dispute I submitted on paypal. What a crook.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

$129. Yeh, I would be making these too if I were NINER! Cha ching..


----------



## psychler (Jan 9, 2009)

asphaltdude said:


> They showed off 21, 22 and 23t cogs at a Interbike 4 (!!!!!) years ago, but still no sign of them on CK's website.... vaporware?


I email king the other day and they said they have no plans to make these. Huge bummer.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

I think the packaging is at least $30 on the $129 price tag. It does look nice though (cog and packaging as well).


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

psychler said:


> I email king the other day and they said they have no plans to make these. Huge bummer.


Huge bummer, indeed. I've convinced myself that 32x20 is enough for trails I ride, but my legs disagree once in a while.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

4nbstd said:


> I think the packaging is at least $30 on the $129 price tag. It does look nice though (cog and packaging as well).


The packaging is a joke, all show and no go.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

psychler said:


> I email king the other day and they said they have no plans to make these. Huge bummer.


Too bad. They could have sold quite a lot of them I guess.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Why would you require 21-23 cogs? You could size down enough on the chainring to get the gear inches you're after - I cant imagine 32T x 20T - it would render an almost unbearably spinny rig ... you could always go spiderless 30T if you want to go lower than 50 gear inches.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

And boo to Niner on the non-sustainable landfill packaging.


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

Yeah, that packaging is really uncalled for. Boo!!!!


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

SS Hack said:


> The packaging is a joke, all show and no go.


Please share a pic.

... tapas


----------



## PeopleForScience (May 15, 2012)

SS Hack said:


> The packaging is a joke, all show and no go.


Isn't that the essence of packaging? Did your cog and spacers arrive safely and look nice? You want it to make you a sandwich? As for sustainability, is it not made of metal? Turns out we can recycle metals now. I think if I had one it would become a storage tin for extra cogs or spacers, I am always losing them and digging through buckets of junk.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

PeopleForScience said:


> Isn't that the essence of packaging? Did your cog and spacers arrive safely and look nice? You want it to make you a sandwich? As for sustainability, is it not made of metal? Turns out we can recycle metals now. I think if I had one it would become a storage tin for extra cogs or spacers, I am always losing them and digging through buckets of junk.


How about a cheap box and a $50 discount?


----------



## PeopleForScience (May 15, 2012)

I think its funny that people are quibbling over a tin can that likely costs less than $1. 8 oz Flat Silver Tins (Lid Included) : Shallow Metal Tins


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

illnacord said:


> I cant imagine 32T x 20T - it would render an almost unbearably spinny rig


You can't imagine a trail with steep enough hills to warrant a 32x20? Either your trails are somewhat flat or your legs are like massive tree trunks. Or I'm just not trying hard enough.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

PeopleForScience said:


> I think its funny that people are quibbling over a tin can that likely costs less than $1. 8 oz Flat Silver Tins (Lid Included) : Shallow Metal Tins


No way that cost a buck after printing and design ...


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

illnacord said:


> Why would you require 21-23 cogs? You could size down enough on the chainring to get the gear inches you're after - I cant imagine 32T x 20T - it would render an almost unbearably spinny rig ... you could always go spiderless 30T if you want to go lower than 50 gear inches.


On a 29er 32x20/21 is pretty common in the Bay Area and SoCal - you must be an animal. Any real benefit to lowing the front ring too?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

PeopleForScience said:


> I think its funny that people are quibbling over a tin can that likely costs less than $1. 8 oz Flat Silver Tins (Lid Included) : Shallow Metal Tins


Fock! I'm going to have to order 224 of those damn things just to get a decent price break?! Sh*t!


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

illnacord said:


> Why would you require 21-23 cogs? You could size down enough on the chainring to get the gear inches you're after - I cant imagine 32T x 20T - it would render an almost unbearably spinny rig ... you could always go spiderless 30T if you want to go lower than 50 gear inches.


Well that makes perfect sense! If I want a different gear, I should purchase one of the 4 cranks on the market that offer spiderless rings, and wait for millenia for those same rings to arrive instead of using the 1,000,000 commonly available 104bcd crank options which (like it or not) have a minimum common ring size of 32t, of which replacements are available in every bike shop in every podunk town in America, and just adjust the rear cog to suit my gearing needs.

I bet that Surly sells a whole lot of bigger cogs because Chris King doesn't want to make them.

Edit: What I'd really like to see is some aftermarket chainrings for these new 88bcd double cranksets in a few different sizes. That's unlikely to happen.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

OneBadWagon said:


> Well that makes perfect sense! If I want a different gear, I should purchase one of the 4 cranks on the market that offer spiderless rings, and wait for millenia for those same rings to arrive instead of using the 1,000,000 commonly available 104bcd crank options which (like it or not) have a minimum common ring size of 32t, of which replacements are available in every bike shop in every podunk town in America, and just adjust the rear cog to suit my gearing needs.
> 
> I bet that Surly sells a whole lot of bigger cogs because Chris King doesn't want to make them.
> 
> Edit: What I'd really like to see is some aftermarket chainrings for these new 88bcd double cranksets in a few different sizes. That's unlikely to happen.


+1 ... ^^^ and no respectable single speed should ever have less than 32t up front. C'mon man !


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

ancient rascal: less than 32T like a 30T is respectable when you're running a 16T cog!


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*Sorry... I stand corrected*



illnacord said:


> ancient rascal: less than 32T like a 30T is respectable when you're running a 16T cog!


My bad. Even more respectable than my usual 32x21 I might add. :thumbsup:


----------



## Short Bus (Nov 23, 2010)

illnacord said:


> And boo to Niner on the non-sustainable landfill packaging.


Whateva! You can put your weed in there!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

illnacord said:


> ancient rascal: less than 32T like a 30T is respectable when you're running a 16T cog!


Is that basically the same as 32x18? Any benefit to bigger or smaller rings if the gearing is the same?


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

SS Hack said:


> Is that basically the same as 32x18? Any benefit to bigger or smaller rings if the gearing is the same?


Smaller = lighter and a quicker wear.
Larger = conversely


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Why all the knock on niner for a racing specfic part, there is a market for it based on all the HBC compliants and comments even on this thread. I will stick withSurly but good on niner for making it available if that is your thing.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

Because we/they perceive the price to be absurd for a mass produced unit.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

Maybe for $60. Man are they nice looking!


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Maybe even for $ 90, but I agree 130 is quite steep.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

The $ are in line with the competition...
www.Singlespeeder.de


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

itsdoable said:


> The $ are in line with the competition...
> www.Singlespeeder.de


It takes a heftier chunk of Ti and more milling to manufacture the Singlespeeder cog. The base is 1cm...


----------



## PeopleForScience (May 15, 2012)

Climber999 said:


> It takes a heftier chunk of Ti and more milling to manufacture the Singlespeeder cog. The base is 1cm...


And that one costs more too, those prices are in euros. Then you have taxes and duties. I honestly don't think the niner cog is unfairly priced. I I saw a used boone cog selling for $160. You're telling me that a used cog with zero warranty is worth more than a new cog from a company that is in business? Not to mention that Tue inner cog looks better and does not come used.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

itsdoable said:


> The $ are in line with the competition...
> www.Singlespeeder.de


The Singlestar is probably better. (very well thought-out teeth profile)


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Resurecting this thread for a long term review. I've have the Niner ti cog on my main ride for seven years with no noticable blemishes. I have it in 20t (X34) and live in steep terrain. I've found it to be an install and forget product.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Cool! Too bad you need a time machine to buy one.

Edit: it's still _possible_ to find them, but I don't see them on Niner's site anymore.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

mack_turtle said:


> Cool! Too bad you need a time machine to buy one.
> 
> Edit: it's still _possible_ to find them, but I don't see them on Niner's site anymore.


I figured once I settled on a ratio, why not? Mine was an early version and didn't come with spacers or a lock ring.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

It's even better if you're running a Boone Ti cog!

Not so much if you're running an HBC Ti cog...


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

HBC....yikes!!!! i remember those days! I still have a some chainrings laying around.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Luckily, I still have Boone cogs in 18,19,20,21


----------



## mcd (Jan 12, 2004)

wow! I started this thread 8 years ago! I was riding a SIR 9 back then and loved the bike and the company, although I never got one  i'm still riding SS and since about 2014 have been riding Endless Bikes cogs exclusively!! kinda cool that this came back up.


----------

